# Contract length confusion.



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

When going over the details on the phone I was told the contract for a new customer would be 18 months. However the paperwork has just turned up and says 12 months. I guess the paperwork would be the binding version as it's the signed copy.

On a related note, my S1 obviously knows it's replacement is on the way, it's just started rebooting at 6am every day


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope the same will happen to me because I was told 18 months too and, in the current financial climate, I'm not so keen to sign up to such a commitment for so long.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I was told 18months, but so far no paperwork has arrived.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My paper contract just arrived and yes it says 12 months for TV but no change for BB and Phone.
I am quite happy because my contract was re-negotiated only 4 months ago via retentions with a better price in exchange for a new 12 month contract so in real terms the Tivo contract has only extended my existing contract by 4 months


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

richw said:


> On a related note, my S1 obviously knows it's replacement is on the way, it's just started rebooting at 6am every day


TiVo S1 reboots after a fixed time of there being no input signal - could that be the problem?


----------



## redpizza (Sep 28, 2004)

Same here with the contract length. Paperwork came through showing 12 months new contract only on the TV not 18 months on the whole bundle.

I thought my new monthly bill was a bit high so I went and checked the website and then gave Virgin CS a ring. Turns out they had made a mistake over the last couple of months since they upgraded my broadband to 100Mb/s and overcharged me by £10 month.

So in effect Tivo has saved me £7 pm! I love Tivo!


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

I was told 12 months on the phone... still waiting for paperwork to confirm that.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

ozsat said:


> TiVo S1 reboots after a fixed time of there being no input signal - could that be the problem?


Not that I'm aware of, unless the Sky box is doing something odd. Everything is fine by 6:30 when I wake up. As long as it lasts the next fortnight I'll be OK.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

ozsat said:


> TiVo S1 reboots after a fixed time of there being no input signal - could that be the problem?


Do you, by any chance, know how to avoid this. e.g. by leaving a recording playing or on pause? (Just that I sometimes lose audio on a reboot with no signal)

(Sorry this doesn't relate to the original question)


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sky box auto standby?


----------

